# how to stop the stretch



## jrobertson (Oct 3, 2007)

when swicthing to 12 hours using flora grow how much do you add to the flora nova bloom to stop the stretch, and for how many days, the bottle says a week to ten days. But what is the ratio? {of both fertilizers}. thanks JR


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 3, 2007)

Stretch is determined by the light you give, a fert is a fert, its feed, it will not stop stretch


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 3, 2007)

How close/ what kind of lights you use. It sounds like they too far away


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2007)

There is a product called "Bushmaster" I believe, that is said to be a good aid in controling heighth issues. Other than that, "Super cropping" (pinching/mashing the outer hurd just below the newest growth) helps, as does topping and tieing. 
  But when you cut th light hours, the plants start stretching, looking for that light. No getting around it. They also use more "N" during this 'stretching'.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Oct 4, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> There is a product called "Bushmaster" I believe, that is said to be a good aid in controling heighth issues. Other than that, "Super cropping" (pinching/mashing the outer hurd just below the newest growth) helps, as does topping and tieing.
> But when you cut th light hours, the plants start stretching, looking for that light. No getting around it. They also use more "N" during this 'stretching'.


 
So Hick I have a question now sorry jrobertson for jus jumpin in here like this. Hick you said they use more N during stretching does it mean that you should still be using nutes hi in N like my veg nutes or start them on the flowering nutes when you flip to 12/12?
O yea Ive heard good things about the bushmaster and it stopping the stretch. I use to tie my branches down and use to get huge bushes from it but now with my new space I cant do it anymore.


----------



## jrobertson (Oct 4, 2007)

I think I'll try half and half for the first week or ten days, on the back of the bottle it says to use both during this time when you switcth to 12 12 , my light is a hortilux and its 16 inches from the plants, no sign of to much heat, did the hand thing. Thanks for every ones input and ideas..  JR [ hps 600 watt]


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2007)

"IMHO"...and what "I" practice, is continue the high N veg nutes for 2 weeks after the switch. I've found that it really seems to give a burst during the stretching...AND reduces "early" yellowing of the fan leaves in flower..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 12, 2007)

I am growing Snow White, and she stretched clear thru the 6th and 7th weeks..I think it was a ph issue...I had been keeping the ph at around 6.3....turns out she likes it much lower...looking at the nute absorbsion chart it seems she was getting too much nitrogen...having lowered the ph to 5.8, the stretch stopped and the buds started to swell...now at 9 weeks and almost ready to harvest...


----------



## jrobertson (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for your reply hick, so after the 12 12 starts you keep them on veg ferts for two weeks then go to flower ferts? If it works for you I'll try that to. JR


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 23, 2007)

I just use the same nutes...Lucas Formula...0:1:[email protected] and a ph of 5.5...


----------

